# Egging



## dragnlaw (Jun 28, 2019)

So finished blowing out the goose eggs.  As my new chickens are still laying fairly small eggs I've been blowing out the ones I like. (lot of scrambled eggs lately)
I traded my neighbour for some small white eggs from her bantam.  Was hoping they were smaller but...

Unfortunately I did not think to keep some of the really tiny first eggs that they laid.

argh...  here we go sideways again, sorry 'bout dat.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 28, 2019)

I did make one comparatively large investment, I already had the Dremel, but I got a clamp-on magnifying light.  Love it and can see where I will be using it for many other things as well.

So started off just doodling around, slowly progressed up to more stuff.  All along the same lines but just more for practice.

My camera (phone) enlarged these photos.  This is a fairly small egg and in the pictures you can see the rough edges.  I doubt I will ever be able to completely get rid of that roughness.  

Without proper lesson/books and only from trolling the internet - it's gonna be a long learning curve.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 28, 2019)

That looks really good for a first try. Was it a brown egg or did you die it first?


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 28, 2019)

LOL Thanks taxy.  I scribbled on a bunch of broken eggs first.  Then dove into this one.  

Several years ago I tried carving some goose eggs so it's not excatly my first time.  I never got very far with it.  Too frustrating as i was trying difficult designs and at the time didn't realize the dremel is not as high a speed as I would need.

That is a brown egg.  FYI...   brown eggs are really white eggs with a brown coating put on by the chicken just after the shell is formed and before laying the egg.   Look inside a brown shell when you crack it open, the shell is white inside.  The brown pigment will actually rub off a bit especially with a freshly laid egg.

I'm trying to collect as many of the darker smaller eggs as I can.  As the chickens mature and lay larger eggs there is a good chance the pigment will be thinn/lighter.  Hopefully not and I will always get dark colour.

A few year ago I had a breed called Black Copper Marans.  I was hoping to get their dark rich chocolate looking eggs.  Turns out my flock weren't show worthy dark.  Still dark but not as much as I would have liked.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 29, 2019)

Looks great to me.  I've been dabbling with a couple of Fabrege type eggs.  Need to get back to working on them.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 29, 2019)

Would love to see them Medtran.  

My 1st attempt has not been a terrible successful.  Cutting the opening is no problem. Wanted the outside to look like enamel but sanding and Mod Podge didn't do it. Don't know whether to continue or not. Still trying to figure out which and what glue I need for the silk cord I want to put around the rhinestones. (Supposed to be rhinestones, silk cord, rhinestones.) 

2nd egg to be hinged. Took me about an hour to cut out for the hinge and then bend the hinge in the right direction. But finally figured it out. 

Salesgirl at 'Michaels' was really helpful opening pkgs of magnets.  I was trying to find one not so strong that you had to crush the shell to open it.

Now I need to be brave and actually glue them. Somehow I keep finding other things to do first.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 29, 2019)

I bought enamel paint for model cars, trains, etc. that they have at Michael's.

There are diamond edged tiny wheels and bits that are supposed to be good for cuttings eggs.  I haven't bought any yet as they are pricey and I wanted to see if egging was something I really wanted to do first.

The only picture I have so far is 1 I cut for a scarab.  I cut the "wings" out as I'm going to put a faux canopic jar in it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh boy, I was just down around Michaels' this morning.  Oh well, next time. But what a great idea. Never even had model car enamel cross my mind. (Only my older brother, eons ago did that)

 Have to admit everytime I go searching on the 'net I come up with different video's on egging.  Most of them are the "What the heck?" kind but then there are the ones that make you say - "Great! Just what I was wondering."  Of course you always see them after you've puddled thru a mess of stuff.

I was finally able to find the numbers for the corresponding drill bits I have - I have the two diamond edged ones. They came in a larger kit I was given.  Yes, they certainly are pricey.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 29, 2019)

Had to look up canopic   sounds intricate!  You really jump right in there don'cha!

Thanks again for the two heads up.  Am going to try the diamond head tonight.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 30, 2019)

Wow, dragn - such *beautiful* and intricate work.  Thank you for sharing pics!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 30, 2019)

*dragn*, that is AWESOME!!!

Think about selling these on Etsy! 

I sure would love to see what other hobbies everyone else has.
I've thought that folks who cook are creative and talented 
in more than using food as a medium.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 30, 2019)

So I've discovered the 2 diamond heads are actually larger than my engraving bit.  So now I've ordered and even smaller bit - think it is the smallest they make.  A lot of the eggs one sees on the 'net are actually larger than mine.  My geese are considered medium size geese and their eggs are correspondingly medium sized eggs! 
Of course I have to pick designs not meant for smaller eggs 

I was worried about rough edges until I enlarged quite a few pictures and saw that they were rough as well. 
The ones that don't have the roughness and more intrinsic tiny designs use thos power machines that I can't afford... 

So I'll just satisfy myself with what I've got..  
and Thanks but No Kgirl.  There are many out there more professional than I who sell - I don't think I could take the pressure and mine don't even come close to compare.  I just make them 'cause I want to.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 30, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I sure would love to see what other hobbies everyone else has.
> I've thought that folks who cook are creative and talented
> in more than using food as a medium.



Well, I'm thinking there are:

dollhouse miniatures
fishing tackle artists
rock painting
miniature doll clothes

for starters..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 30, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> Well, I'm thinking there are:
> 
> dollhouse miniatures
> fishing tackle artists
> ...



Ooh!! How neat!  Everyone out there in DC land, 
please show us your hobby-craft items, I sure 
would love to see them!!!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 30, 2019)

Don't we have an old thread where people talked about their current creative projects?


----------



## taxlady (Jun 30, 2019)

I found the old thread. It hasn't been used for a while: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/what-else-are-you-making-69227.html#post952043


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 1, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> I was worried about rough edges until I enlarged quite a few pictures and saw that they were rough as well.
> :



Maybe a fine burr?  There are some tiny ones in my kit.  They wouldn't fit in tiny corners, but should otherwise.  There's even a diamond one that is cone shaped that the point would fit in fairly small corners.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 1, 2019)

*taxy* - I just spent almost an hour reading that post and still haven't finished! 

*medtran *- a lot of the pictures (most of them I'm guessing) have, of course, disappeared - thanks photobucke?

Your Cluny Tapestry, Sense of Hearing - I looked it up, got Wiki and saw a tapestry...   are you kidding me?????  Please post a picture again? please?


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 1, 2019)

I will,, I need to retake though because I have no clue where they are stored.  You have to realize though that it's only about 5x6 inches.  However, at 42 stitches per linear inch, that's over 53,000 stitches!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 4, 2019)

Tired of blowing out eggs just to have to scramble them?  Still want the shells? 

Intense method for poaching eggs...


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 4, 2019)

Worth every drop of  sweat


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 11, 2019)

*medtran* saw the picture of your Tapestry.  Amazing! that's a lot of work, but you must be happy/proud/satisfied with the end product.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 11, 2019)

So the other day I was given some quail eggs that never made it to the incubator...

I've blown about 2 doz. and still have a few to go, like another 3 maybe even 4 doz.  

Guess I can't call it blowing as I used a syringe.  These shells are very thin. At one point the suction was too great, pulled the egg out of my hand and the needle shot straight thru to the other side.  Stopped at my finger.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 11, 2019)

Broke it - vibrations from the Dremel.  It only rotate at 35,000 - I know I'm crazy but have ordered one that does 400,000 rpm. Lack of vibrations will help my wrist as well as the egg.

Mended with shaved toothpicks, patience, glue and when the patience flew out the window guess it was replaced with a few choice words. 

I'll do another one when the new engraver arrives.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 11, 2019)

Wow, you're getting good at this.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 11, 2019)

Whale, I truly thanks ya m'am, I s'apprecitates the compliment.

Just wish I had the talent to design.  I'm a very good copy artist but not a creative one.  There's those that can and those that teach.  LOL I'm a good teacher.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 12, 2019)

Absolutely lovely.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 12, 2019)

thank you!  

Anxious for the new engraver - hoping it is all it is touted to be.

I did make a discovery (learning -learning)  those white dots are undried. 

 Wasn't sure if I would like them clear, silver or gold. As it turned out I did not like them when they dried clear I painted them gold.  Don't like that effect either - too much.  So then silver is my next try- probably even do it on this one.  If I don't like that I'll actually do it a white that remains white.  

I believe the original one I'm copying from the 'net is using tiny rhinestones which is beautiful.  You need to find tiny ones though as too big will look trashy. I haven't found any tiny ones I can work with yet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 13, 2019)

*dragn*, those are some intricate pieces of art! Lovely job.



dragnlaw said:


> ...and when the patience flew out the window guess it was replaced with a few choice words...


Ya know, sometimes it's a well-spoken "blue" word that makes a job go right.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 13, 2019)

Look for rhinestones for nails.  You can get them off ebay fairly cheaply.  I bought the last ones from Fire Mountain Gems.  They have a huge selection and also have filigrees that can work for stands.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 13, 2019)

thanks medtran.  I don't normally check ebay - usually just amazon.  It's amazing how many don't give sizes!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 15, 2019)

So cool dragn!
I just don't have that kind of skill.
I wish that I had that sort of eye-hand coordination, 
but I didn't inherit that from my Mother.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 27, 2019)

*opinions needed*

First I thought gold stand, then I thought silver and now I'm back to thinking gold.

The chains are pewter (it's for my daughter and that's her preference).  But the lining inside is gold coloured.  I also found out she prefers African elephants to Indian...  double oops)

I also have to figure out some sort of support for the back on the stand.  When opened the top of the egg is too heavy and it tips over.   Thinking a blob from the hot glue gun.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 27, 2019)

oops again!   forgot the pictures!

There doesn't seem to be any way to turn them but I think you get the idea.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 27, 2019)

and the back...   but not doing a view from the top as you will see how crooked I got the spacing between the chains! LOL    

Ruddy glue either grabs tight the first time or moves when you blink~


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 27, 2019)

Nice work, *dragn*!

I have a suggestion about the sideways photo. Rotate your camera 1/4 turn so that you're taking landscape (long) photos. When I was taking shots with a Samsung phone, that is how I worked around everything getting posted laying down. Now that I have a Moto, I can post landscape or portrait without any issue as to how it's oriented on screen. If that doesn't help, I got nothin'.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 28, 2019)

Thank you Goddess!  

I have finally figured that out with the pictures and you're right, I do have a Samsung.  Trouble is, I don't have that problem with them in the computer and  I don't take them with the idea of posting here. I grab my phone and click away before I forget to take them at all.   Usually 'portrait' is the better direction for filling the screen. 

LOL, at one point when I realized there was only a certain direction for DC, I would take 2 pictures in either mode but then I would forget which one was the correct direction and have to go thru deleting and re-attach or take another pic, download,etc.  Finally gave up and now just grab.  Although I do think I've remembered now and try to do the right one in the future. 

(landscape, landscape, landscape....  )


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 28, 2019)

finding places to dry glue in safety.  
Cats only turn up when an egg is just finished.  

 (Aha! *CG*...  see?  I remembered.  At least for today)


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 28, 2019)

Lovely eggs.  I need to work on mine again.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2019)

Dragn, are you posting your pix directly from your phone or are you downloading them to your computer first and posting them from the computer?


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 28, 2019)

Thank you *medtran*. Would love to see some of your eggs.  I'm pretty sure you will put me to shame knowing what intricate work you can do! 

*taxy*,  I download to my 'puter first.  But even when I do and turn the picture, save it, then load to DC - it goes back to the original format.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 28, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> *taxy*,  I download to my 'puter first.  But even when I do and turn the picture, save it, then load to DC - it goes back to the original format.



That's interesting.. I have not had that happen.. 

Ross


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> ...
> *taxy*,  I download to my 'puter first.  But even when I do and turn the picture, save it, then load to DC - it goes back to the original format.



How do you download to your 'puter? I usually download my pix from Google Pictures on the web, after I make any changes to the photo. I think Samsung must be doing some of their encoding in a non-standard way. I wonder if rotating the picture in Google Pictures and then downloading it would fix the problem.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 28, 2019)

Way over my head, leave that to my sons.  
I'll just try to remember to take pics in both directions so you guys don't have to turn your monitors on their sides.


----------



## dragnlaw (Thursday at 10:53 AM)

"bump"
Been quite a while since I've done any 'egging'.  Not that it hasn't been on my mind - a lot!    Of course, with a recuperating hand, I suddenly get the urge, arghh. 

My doctor's name is Willoughby...   Willough is a derivative of an old English/Norman name of Willow, the tree.  
Penciled only,  think I might have a problem with details of willow tree being very close.   Can only try, I guess.   


Putting a stylized bee on the other side (no pic yet) and maybe that snickety-poosna* thing on the sword, what's that called?  medicine/doctor symbol.

* for those of you that don't know me, I have a slight aversion to a creature that has no legs, wings, fins, etc and hisses.  You know, a snickety-poosna.


----------



## medtran49 (Thursday at 11:13 AM)

Caduceus


----------



## Phaedra (Thursday at 11:35 AM)

dragnlaw said:


> * for those of you that don't know me, I have a slight aversion to a creature that has no legs, wings, fins, etc and hisses.  You know, a snickety-poosna.


You mean a sniggly-snaggly.  My aversion isn't slight - it's more a "getmeouttaherenow" screech!


----------



## dragnlaw (Thursday at 12:32 PM)

LOL  - hear you loud and clear!  Should we be together, I would more than willing pull you away.  I will run backwards with you in your chair, between me and the _thing._  Think that would work? Don't hate me,


----------



## dragnlaw (Thursday at 1:24 PM)

Thank you, *medtran!*  I've written it down, now just a matter of remembering.  

It's strange but can't seem to find some of the other ones I've done.  Here are a few I really like.
Dragonflies for SIL  (2020)
  This was for my SIL. Pretty bad if I have to explain LOL.  Those are tiny dragonflies around the top.  Bottom was cut out so that a tealight could be put inside.


----------

